# hollandi or what ??



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

please help find out who I am


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

that looks like sanchezi


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rhomkeeper said:


> that looks like sanchezi


I certainly agree--But I am no expert on Id'ing either....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

100% Sanchezi


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

110% sure it is a sanchezi.


----------



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

so that means I should not pay $50.00 for what the store is trying to say is a hollandi


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

crazyhubcaps said:


> so that means I should not pay $50.00 for what the store is trying to say is a hollandi


With that quality coloration-I would easily spend the $50 on this fish....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> so that means I should not pay $50.00 for what the store is trying to say is a hollandi


With that quality coloration-I would easily spend the $50 on this fish....
[/quote]
Yes I agree plus it looks like a good sized sanchezi as well probably not too far off of being an adult.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

$50 isn't a bad deal at all for that fish. Go for it. 
Offer him $40. See if he goes for it.


----------



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for the advice I will pick the fish up this week


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Yea, Id have no prob spending $50 on the fish but always try to offer something lower and try to talk him as low as possible.


----------



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

This is the new guy in his new home more pics coming soon


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

nice fish, good deal


----------

